# Need suggestion



## tuluvaguy (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello all,

I am upgrading my pc. So, I would like to have some suggestions.

I am planning to configure a new system with MC OSX and also windows xp. I am planning to buy Dell 24 inch monitor . Please provide me the best available configuration with graphics card.

Regards,
Soori


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

Since you're upgrading, why don't you post your current config here? Maybe some of your current components can be put to use. Also mention the budget.


----------



## tuluvaguy (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

Well, I would like to retain my old pc as it is. I would like to configure a new pc. Apart from the monitor which have depicted above, would like a better configuration. meanwhile the budget would be at below 40 K excluding the monitor.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 19, 2008)

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700
Check out the above thread for all answers


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

tuluvaguy said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Well, I would like to retain my old pc as it is. I would like to configure a new pc. Apart from the monitor which have depicted above, would like a better configuration. meanwhile the budget would be at below 40 K excluding the monitor.



MSI P35 Neo F + Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 (Rs 10,000)
Sapphire HD4850 (Rs 10,000)
Transcend 2x1 GB DDR2 800 Mhz (Rs 1,800)

These are the core components which you should use. Go for a hard drive from Western Digital. Buy a DVD writer from LG. Buy a cheap keyboard + mouse combo from Logitech.

Wait for other members to post speaker suggestions. You'll also need a cabinet and power supply. Wait for others to post about this.

If the HD4850 doesn't fit your budget, go for an Xpert Vision 9600GT (Rs 5,500).


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

tuluvaguy said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Well, I would like to retain my old pc as it is. I would like to configure a new pc. Apart from the monitor which have depicted above, would like a better configuration. meanwhile the budget would be at below 40 K excluding the monitor.



E8400(7.5k)/E7200(5.5k)+MSI P45 Neo F(5.8k)+2x2GB DDR2(4k)+Palit/Sapphire HD4850(9.8k)+WD Caviar 640GB(3.7k)+Zebby Cabby(1.5k)+Corsair VX450W/CM600W(Both costs same as 3.2k)+Logitech Wireless Combo(1.3k)+Samsung/LG/ASUS DVD RW(1.1k) = 37.9k(If u choose E8400 as ur proccy)/ 35.9k(If u choose E7200).....

Dont settle down anything below HD4850 as its the best VFM card now.....

For Speaker go for Creative A300 Speakers for 1.2k or Altec Lansing one for 1.5k(Better than Creative one)....

If u wanna reduce the budget just go for 2GBRAM(1.8k) instead of 4GB(4k).. U'll save around 2.2k and choose E7200 which reduce another 2k...Total 4.2k....


----------



## tuluvaguy (Sep 19, 2008)

Really great. Thank you very much. Any reviews about the monitor guys?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 19, 2008)

tuluvaguy said:


> Really great. Thank you very much. Any reviews about the monitor guys?




Don't hesitate to buy that monitor...Just grab that as it's one of the best monitors available now...... I suggest u go for it.....  Dell 24"+HD4850 = Gaming rocks.....


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

That's right.
Dell+HD4850= wonderful gaming results. It's a good thing you've not included the monitor's cost in that budget.

@Rajkumar- P35 or P45 Neo F???


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, you can browse through more of the procc's an mobo prices here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96218&page=2


----------



## tuluvaguy (Sep 20, 2008)

I have inquired Dell (bangalore) regarding the monitor and got a quotation inclusive off all taxes for Rs 19,288.86 .


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok as you are going for a high res. monitor, you will need a little more juice to pump it.

See this --

E7200 + MSI P45 Neo-F + 2x2GB Transcend DDR2 800MHz RAM + WD Caviar 640GB HDD + Palit HD*4870* + LG H55n optical drive + CM750W PSU + CM Elite 330 cabinet + Logitech Gaming G1 Desktop kbd/mouse + Altec Lansing BXR1121


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

Instead, go for:
1066MHz OCZ DDR2 RAM @ 4k, will be same priced as 4GB DDR2 800MHz but better performance and 1066MHz is the FSB of E7200, so u'll receive just performance, and also better OCing results.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @Rajkumar- P35 or P45 Neo F???



P45 Neo F..... Is there any pbm?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

No... Just asked. Didn't know that P45 was available so cheap....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 20, 2008)

beta testing said:


> No... Just asked. Didn't know that P45 was available so cheap....


6k -- cheap.... Not for me...


----------



## tuluvaguy (Sep 22, 2008)

Is it illegal to install a MAC OSX in a assembled or custom built pc?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 22, 2008)

tuluvaguy said:


> Is it illegal to install a MAC OSX in a assembled or custom built pc?



Yes, i think so. Coz Mac OS always come with Mac PC's(Correct me if i  wrong) and i dont think we can purchase it like Windows XP...

If so, then sure its illegal


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

No, its not legal.

BTW, why do you want to ruin your newly bought PC


----------



## tuluvaguy (Sep 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> No, its not legal.
> 
> BTW, why do you want to ruin your newly bought PC


 
You mean it is illegal? However, can anyone shed more light on this ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

Ya, its illegal.

But, it boils down to the same thing....WHY ON THIS DAMN EARTH DO YOU WANT TO RUIN YOUR SYSTEM BY INSTALLING MAX OSX ON IT ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Ya, its illegal.
> 
> But, it boils down to the same thing....WHY ON THIS DAMN EARTH DO YOU WANT TO RUIN YOUR SYSTEM BY INSTALLING MAX OSX ON IT ?


Hey kiddo, what do u know about Mac OS.... Did u ever use it?... BTW How u come to tis decision....? Its weird one can take decision w/o even use it....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Ha!

How do you know if have used it or not ??

Think before you post....Young age dosent mean that I havent experienced anything .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Ha!
> 
> How do you know if have used it or not ??



OK... If u already used it, then what makes u feel bad with Mac OS.... 



KPower Mania said:


> Think before you post....Young age dosent mean that I havent experienced anything .



OK.. Cool kiddo... I just pre-assume myself ...


----------



## tuluvaguy (Sep 22, 2008)

Have heard lot about MACOS X. It is not like runing the pc. Giving a try in not bad. Just to explore many things.

So shouldn't I buy the MAC OSX and install on the assembled PC. Because, I dont want to spend too much on MAC hardware..


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 22, 2008)

tuluvaguy said:


> Have heard lot about MACOS X. It is not like runing the pc. Giving a try in not bad. Just to explore many things.
> 
> So shouldn't I buy the MAC OSX and install on the assembled PC. Because, I dont want to spend too much on MAC hardware..



Just do whatever u wish, and since u said giving a try is not bad, i agree that. So let buy it(I wonder if it avail w/o MAC Hardware) and give it a try and let us know how it is..


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> OK... If u already used it, then what makes u feel bad with Mac OS....



It's obvious isn't it???
He's a gamer and gamers don't go well with Mac OS. It's better to use Vista than Mac OSX. You get all the eye candy and security, and you also get to game on it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 22, 2008)

beta testing said:
			
		

> It's obvious isn't it???
> He's a gamer and gamers don't go well with Mac OS. It's better to use Vista than Mac OSX. You get all the eye candy and security, and you also get to game on it.



I just forgot that... How i am...

BTW I agree that for gaming Vista is better than Mac OS and now i get the reason y KPowerMania blaming Mac OS....


----------



## tuluvaguy (Sep 22, 2008)

As far am concerned, am not an extreme gamer. I just think dual boot would do fine if I wish to play games


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 22, 2008)

tuluvaguy said:


> As far am concerned, am not an extreme gamer. I just think dual boot would do fine if I wish to play games


 .. Go with it man.. NO harm in it..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Ha!
> 
> How do you know if have used it or not ??
> 
> Think before you post....Young age dosent mean that I havent experienced anything .




AGE NO BARRIERS


----------



## tuluvaguy (Sep 22, 2008)

I found accross this Web site osx86project. org while browsing. I think it covers most of the thing about installing MAC OSX in an assembled PC. However, please delete the URL if I was not supposed to post it here.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

No probs dude!! Go with your setup, it's fine.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, jus stick 2 Vista but


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 22, 2008)

^^Let him see his PC ruined by Mac.....atleast once .


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Let him just try if he wants to. If he doesn't like it, he can always remove it. Anyways, he will be dual booting with XP/ Vista.


----------

